# What type of Hunting gets you Most Fired Up?



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I shot a Turkey this afternoon. I have shot a Turkey before but not a called in Tom that was talking back and responding to a Call. It was really cool and very nice to get out in the woods on a really nice afternoon. I wasn't the one Calling, but Iwas sitting right in front of him, and got to see some real tallent work on a Wild Animal, it was way cool to see. I think I enjoyed it much, much more by being with someone else, more than I would have alone. 

As much as I enjoyed it, I didn't get the rush that I get when I have a Buck in Bow Range, and I am in his eliment and he doesn't know I'm there. My heart races when I have a deer in bow range, and even moreso when it's a shooter buck, but I really didn't get the same feeling Turkey Hunting. 

What type of hunting gets you most Fired Up?


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Deer.


----------



## gwhite33 (Jul 23, 2008)

deer


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Deer.....if I can hit them....it is cool just watching them up close!!!

Skunked for the year that will not happen next year...no more head hunting for me..:boo...that will only happen by accident...:letsdrink


----------



## BBshot (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't flame me but still hunting is just not something that i enjoy, at all. But a big buck within bow range, I'd probably have a heart attack. But for some reason i could never find the patience to sit and wait on any size deer. Strange? I can sit and wait all day for afish to strike my line without luck and still enjoy the time spent. A few years ago i found the joy and extreme excitement in dove hunting. To me, there is nothing like having hundreds of dove buzz yer head before the sun will rise. Never done any real squirrel or rabbit hunts but sounds tempting.


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

deer with archry tackle


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

snipe


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

just got into it, but turkey hunting..hearing a few of the ole thunder yard birds just as the sun comes up is a rush


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

Would have to be bow hunting Whitetail by far. Buck or doe. Its a rush either way. Still like the gun hunt but a bow just adds the extra level of challenge.:hungry for next season already.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Duck


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Midnight Run (4/6/2009)*snipe



Hahahhahahhah


hog.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Ginger.


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

most say drawwing that bow back on a deer.I will let you know once i get to Africa going for a Cape .I am sure that will be a rush


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *JoeZ (4/6/2009)*Ginger.












OR


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Quail. Not your fat lazy penraised birds, but the lean hauling ass wild type. Hard to find these days in numbers easy enough to hunt without going to Mexico, but maybe one day I'll make my way down there. Still haven't killed a turkey but have gotten to see them called in and bowed up with someone else killing it. SHB


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Love them red heads.


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't hunt, but speaking of redheads..... It was always Mary Ann in my book










Know how long it took me to sift through the drug bust pictures to find this one?:doh::doh


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

It's deer and hogs that get me the most excited, but only when I actually see one. Honestly, I don't enjoy sitting in the stand when nothing is moving. I have a lot more fun turkey hunting because of the strategy. Locate a bird, calling, moving or staying put. It's just a lot more involved than sitting on the stand.


----------



## dajowi (Jan 15, 2008)

Definitely Thunder Chickens.

Nothin like a Gobbler sounding off at full strut 20 steps away.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

There is nothing in the world like hearing one drum and gobble closeenough to make your freaking camo vibrate! So its hands down turkey hunting. 

Those big mid west whitetails run a close second tough


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (4/6/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Midnight Run (4/6/2009)*snipe
> ...


Woody, the only reason you auburn boys like hog hunting is for what you do with them after the killoke ok ok that was sick. I will change it, how about you are good at hog hunting because the women at the bars in auburn look very similiar! oh I kill myself!


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Deer Hunting with a bow is absolutely amazing!! I have never had a rush like the one I got the first time I stuck one!!

Secondly but barely would have to be Turkey Hunting, Like someone said before... Having a turkey hammering at 20 yards is insane!! I view turkey hunting as the ultimate test of skill!!

And Third would have to be duck hunting, Seeing the landing gear drop down and the wings cup is an absolute rush as well because you know its about to get intense!!!

I love hunting in general, being in the woods,seeing nature up close, and most of all the awesome silence that you can hear no other place in the world but outdoors away from everything!!!!!


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

Nothing quit like running a good horseback shooting dog you trained yourself after good ol' Mr. Bob. There's just something about seeing a classy dog lock up on point and hold it through the flush and shoot w/o breaking. 



If only a man could still go hunting anywhere he wanted...I was born 100 years too late:reallycrying:doh


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

turkey, rabbits with beagles, dove, deer then tree rats. my favorite wild animal to cook and eat is dove....................tony


----------



## fishingfromagunship (Oct 26, 2007)

For me, it's not the type of game but the hunt. I love to bowhunt (got into it when I took mine out looking for hogs quite a few years back up in NW Louisiana) and wouldn't trade it for anything. I also prefer the stalk vs. sitting in a stand (even when bowhunting). You always see more animals that way, and get to really enjoy the outdoors. Plus, it's pretty healthy for you.


----------



## Blazerboy (Jan 3, 2009)

Turkey hunting. I would give up hunting deer, dove, duck if I had to to be able to turkey hunt. There is nothing like it in the world. My two kids feel the same as I do on the matter. Spring gobbler season is the best of the best.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

It would have to be duck and goose hunting. Then of course bow hunting is right there to.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

I love it all, but tops for me would have to be quail. Seeing your dog freeze, the flush, and if lucky a good triple or double, and the dog making a perfect retrieve. I lived in Kansas and Missouri for a number of years and you could still walk up 6 to 8 coveys in a couple of hours. That part of the mid-west I do miss.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

BOW HUNTING ! Buck or doe, nothing in the world quite like it for me.


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

DUCK HUNTING


----------



## cmt23cmt23 (Nov 26, 2008)

Have to say that deer hunting is the best, bow hunting in particular. I hate snakes so I can't bring my self to go out there and walk around in the spring for some turkeys. Never ate any turkey that I liked either. I also love fishing and it is the best in the spring, exept for this year:banghead.


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

Nothing like hunting pink snapper......smells like fish, its the main dish!


----------



## Tuff A Nuff (Jun 15, 2008)

There aint nothing better than a 120 plus buck in the crosshairs!!!!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Deer hunting is my passion but turkey hunting runs a real close second.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Caspr21 (4/7/2009)*Woody, the only reason you auburn boys like hog hunting is for what you do with them after the killoke ok ok that was sick. I will change it, how about you are good at hog hunting because the women at the bars in auburn look very similiar! oh I kill myself!



it's good for the meat....right?!?!?!



more cushion for the pushin wes.......


----------



## duckhuntinsailor (Sep 28, 2007)

This may be a little long but take the time to read it and I think you'll agree, it's not a bad read. I enjoy them anyway.

That's a tough question to answer, I've been hunting since I was old enough to hold a gun. These are my stories, some from memory and some I wrote shortly after the hunt.

*<U>Squirell</U>*
My first squirell I killed when I was 9, to this day I love a good squirell hunt. Here's how that first one went. I was hunting with Dad, walking an old loging road in rural Arkansas near Hector. When I saw him it was to late, he was on the run. Dad turned me lose and I chased him up a mountainand half way down the other side. Shot that tube fed marlin 37 times before he finally had a heart attack, but the rush I got was unlike anything I had everexperienced, I was hooked. 

*<U>Deer</U>*
My first Deer I was 11 yrs old, again hunting with my Dad in the swamps of southern AR near Eldorado during my Thanksgiving break. We were hunting an old road which had a powerline crossing about 20 yards in front of me, Dad was facing the other way. We had been setting there all morning and it was close to 1030. Dad whispers for me to get ready, I thought he meant get ready to leave. A short time later a nanny being run by dogs jumps from the power line in a full out sprint crossing right to left. In one fluid motion I threw the safety off of the M-1 .30 carbine I was using and snapped off 7 rounds before ever shouldering the gun or thinking about aiming. That nanny kept hauling without ever missing a beat, I knew I had missed and expected a lecture from Dad about my wasting of ammo. I safed the gun and began to pout. Dad ran over to the side of the road where that nanny had ran. He yells to me, "come here boy." I knew what was about to come, a lesson in hunting ethics and the importance of a good shot. I mumbled, "I'm sorry Dad, I missed." He tells me to get my butt over there, I slowly arose and stumbled toward him.Upon me arriving he pointed out the weeds covered in red gold. Bright eyed, "But Dad I missed," Dad excited said, "I don't think so" She didn't make it more than 20 yrds. I had hit her in the bottom most part of her chest, the entry/exit wounds weren't more than 2" apart, and I had cut the bottom of her heart out. We figured I must have hit her on the first shot while she was fully extended. We were so excited we forgot all about tagging her till she was half eaten, then it was to late. 

*<U>Ducks,</U>* 
I've had more memorable hunts then I can even began to mention, *especially the public marshes of Missouri* (and remember I grew up in Eastern Arkansas, the center of the Mississippi flyway). Proably the best thing about setting in the marsh on 4" of ice as the sun begans to peak over the horizon and the whistling of wings buzzing past your head. Has to be the dog setting next to you, her coat covered with ice and ice cicles hanging off her ears. Shivering from the shear cold, and yet watching ever so intently ever where your barrell points. As I shoulder theBPS 12 gauge,setting steady the shivers now are pure excitment. Bang, Bang, Splash... yet she still sets, like a pefectly scupted statue, waiting for the command,... "Karmin, BACK". The initial splash breaking through the thin sheet of ice that's formed in the lastfew mins, nothing else needs to be said, she's watch the bird and even if she doesn't see it, still she goes. A blow of the whistle and she wips around, treading water she waits for direction, "RIGHT!", she takes off again like a guided missle on a mission. She spots it, wounded bird, as she gets close it dives and without a second thought Karmin dissapears anddives down after it. A few seconds go by and just asI begin to worry, she surfaces duck in mouth and returns with the same drive she left with. She gently hands off your kill, climbs back on her seat shakes and takes her posisition next to the only thing that matters, ME, ready for more. Hard to beat, but it can be beat.

<U>Turkey </U><U>
</U>My first turkey. I was living in Columbia, Missouri. I had been on many hunts and called and watched friends shoot more than 10 birds while growing up in Arkansas. However, every time I was at the trigger something always seemed to go wrong. The evening before I had been out scouting trying to roost a big tom. I had gotten lucky and just prior to dusk had caught a tom slipping across the back of a field, right along a creek bed. I heard him fly up to roost among one of the large oak trees in the draw. I gave a few hoots and even got him to shock gobble, to precisely pinpoint his location. I returned home but was to excited to sleep well, I finally dozed off, for what felt like no more than 10 min, before waking prior to any alarms. I quietly dressed and eased out to not wake the wife. It was a beautiful morning April 21, 2004. I was in the woods still in the deep dark, slipping in under the dim light of the moon. I set up my decoy and made my seat next to the trunk of a large oak. Just as the sky was beginning to light up a close gobble and my heart begin to pound. I took out the slate and made a few subtle calls, which was answered by the awesome thunder of another gobble. About 10 min later the ol Tom flew from his roost into the small valley below. I made a few more yelps and he answered THREE successive gobbles. I made a few more yelps and placed the call down. Again, he answered already much closer. My heart racing and my entire body shaking, I raised my Grandpa's Remington 870 12 gauge into position. Then I saw him about 40 yards through the brush and down the hill a little way positioned at my 1 o'clock. He made a straight line to my decoy and when his head popped out from behind the tree at just about 15 yards... I squeezed the trigger and he fell and began to flop. I got up to run over to him and in all my excitement caught my pants on an old piece of barbed wire sticking out from a tree. I later noticed I had ripped my pants and undies nearly clean off. I gathered my bird, and the decoy and rushed back to the truck. I couldn't remember the last time I had smiled so big. Just as I was about to leave, I realized I had left my gun laying in the woods. I returned to retrieve it thena short drivehome. I busted into the bedroom and woke up my wife, she probably thought the house was on fire. I was still experiencing the rush of the kill,and I forced her to come out in her pajamas and take pictures. Of course she insisted I put some clothes on, since the ones I had on really weren't doing much good. In all, the most exciting hunt I've experienced to this date, and those pants were old and needed to be replaced anyway.

<U>Another really cool turkey hunt</U>
After arriving in Kansas around midnight Wed night, I was up around 0700 for a fishing trip with Chad (brother-n-law). We got about 7 white bass, 2 keeper Crappie (14" min which is a nice dang crappie), and lots of non-keepers (including my first two walleye which were two big to keep,) what can I say, I just can't catch little fish. Fri afternoon and Sat morning, turkeyhunting with Uncle John and Uncle Mark. Sat afternoon pond fishing with Chad, Mr. Williams (Chad's Dad), Laura, the kids, and even Katie (believe it or not). Sunday morning it was turkey time and I wasn't about to let Uncle John and his skinny lil bird from Sat morning out do me. We hunted some land up around Holton, KS in the morning andhad lots of birds but couldn't get them to work. On our way home we thought we seen a bird on a public walk-in-area. Weturned around to check it out, ended up being a stump, but just a little futher down the road we stumbled upon a nice group of birds on some private land. We made a stop by the farmers house to ask for permission, andI waslucky enough to have him say yes. Ibeganmy stalk on the birds, which were about 300-400 yrds out into a field. I was able to get into a creek bed and work my way in front of them. Then with some crawling and "belly scooting" I eased to within 25 yards of the edge of the field, directly in their path. There were two nice toms and 4-5 hens (one bearded). I watched for 3-4 mins debating between the bearded hen or one of thetoms. The toms made the choice for me when they lined up for the perfect "one shot two bird kill." *I squeezed the trigger and both toms hit the ground (yes I am that good).* John and Mark, who had watched the entire thing from the top of the toolbox on the truck, came running out. Good thing, because like I said inin response to John's earlier birdI was not interested in carrying out a 20+ pound bird, much less two.







After getting home the measurements came out with one bird (10" beard, 20 lbs, One 1" spur (only one the other was broke off)), the other bird (11" beard*, 26 lbs (one pound more than John's







)*, and 1.25" spurs). Sunday evening we had turkey and fixins for dinner.







<U>
Here's how they lined up.</U>

<U> </U><SPAN style="WIDTH: 0px"><U> </U><SPAN style="WIDTH: 0px"><U> </U><SPAN style="WIDTH: 0px">http://photo.xanga.com/NavyOC/a30cc118982419/photo.html<U></U><SPAN style="WIDTH: 0px"><U> </U><SPAN style="WIDTH: 0px">
<U>John made me weigh it twice, but there was no denying mine was bigger. He did finally recede and told me he had gotten over mine being bigger. Sometimes it's better to just admit, when it comes to hunting, *there just aren't many better*.








</U><U> </U><SPAN style="WIDTH: 0px"><U> </U><SPAN style="WIDTH: 0px"><U>

Bear: Monday Oct 7, 2007</U>
I found out last Monday that I had a few weeks of down time so I took leave, packed the truck high enough to make any hillbilly proud and headed North come Tuesday morning. I called my brother (Keith) who's been telling me the bear stories and let himknow I was on my way (had to add a bag of dog food[for the feeder]to the load and we were on our way). My wife (Katie) was with me, but being the citified type decided she'd drop me off and head further North till it was time to head toward civilization. 

Day 1: Wednesday morning I rolled out of bed, bathed in the best scent soap money could buy, threw on the scentlock suit and headed the ~200 yrds (from the front door) to the stand. I sat there and watched squirrels all morning until around 1300 when it got a little exciting. Just over the ridge in front of me I heard a tree crash (a big crash), I thought,...... "well could havebeen a squirrel jumping on a dead tree". 15 mins later another big crash to my left just out of sight,.......I thought, "they dohave a lot of dead trees up here". Another 15 mins, behind me I hear boulders boucing down the hill side, "now squirrels don't throw rocks, but my brother has been know to mess with a few folks". The day ends with no bear sighted. 

Day 2: Same scent control procedure repeated and I head to the stand with a sore butt from the day before. Not quite as motivated asday 1. Ibrought afew target arrowsto keep the squirrels outta my hair.Went 0/4 on squirrels.With no bear sightings, and a numb butt I was forced to end the day short and headed to the house around 1430.Keith and I decided to try to kill some squirrels for dinner and headed outwith the 22's. He killed 4,I missed more than my share then he let me borrow his gun. I finally put one down. Squirrels, beans, and biscuits for dinner.Yum,Yum.......

Day 3: I rode the Kawasawki down to the feeder and nothing had been there overnite, so we decided to head to town to buy a predator caller. I was needing to kill something. 3 hrs later we found ourselves walking the aisles of Bass Pro in Springfield, MO. Got what we needed, grabbed some grub and headed toward the sticks. With daylight fading we threw in the crow calls, they came screaming in, and we just watched. Finally, I shot twice and,.....following the trend, two clear misses. We made our way back to the house and decided we try our hand at predator (coyote) huntin, ******* STYLE. We grabbedtwo lawn chairs, 6 pack busch, .22's, red lights and headed to the top of the hill. The stories began to roll, when we heard a rucussfrom behind us, a minimum effort returned no eyes so we went back to shooting,...... the shit. We heard it again, louder,... then on the third time we were forced to put the beer down and get up. We discovered 4 ***** on the top of the barn behind us, lucky for them I was shooting. I did manage to hit one. With Keith it was one shot, one kill. Then my turn again, finally a good shot, he fell and began the death kick. We decided to gather up and head to the house, when I went to pick up my 2nd **** he was gone,..................guess he'd been hanging around the oppossum's. I'd give him an oscar for that performance.

 <SPAN style="WIDTH: 0px"> <SPAN style="WIDTH: 0px">

Day 4: Bear hunting had slipped to the back of my mind as I rolled out of bed around 0930. I threw on some shorts and rode theATV down to the feeder,..........only to discover HOLY *%^$, there'd been a bear there since sunset. I went back to the house and decided to take Keith's advise. Brenda (Keith's wife) graciously washed my clothes in their landry soap, I showered with his soap, and generally did what I could not to hide my smell but to smell like him. I took seat in the stand at 1430. Even the squirrells were skiddish, I could noteven get a shot off. It was a pretty boring afternoon until about 1730. While scanning to my 11 o'clock, I caught movement,...it was big and dark,...my heart rate begin to pick up. Then he turned toward me, sure enough.......IT'S A BEAR! _<U>I could feel my heart pounding through my teeth.</U>_* I tried to pick up my binoculars and my hands were shaking to much.* Finally I got them to my eyes and got a good look at the bear, looked huge to me. He was 60-70 yrds away working toward me. My heart rate was constant and fast. *I tried to calm myself like I've done many times before with bucks, but couldn't I hadnever been this close to a wild bear.*<U>He was weary, like he knew there was something there.</U> He stood up on his back legs, nose to the air. As he began to walk again, he went behind a brush pile and I easedto my feet. *I was shaking, BAD.* He walked past the feeder and I got nervous, I thought this may be my only chance.He ranged at 33 yrds, I drew, took aim (I've never shook so much), and released the arrow. *<U>I knew instantly, bad shot, very bad.</U>* I missed him by at least 3 feet. He scrambled away unsure of what had just happened. I called Keith on the radio and tried to explain what had just happened, all he understood was don't call back. He clicked the radio to acknowledge. *I felt like crying, I'd blown it.* I pulled it together and thought about what had went wrong; why had I missed, then as luck would have it, I'd get a second chance.That bearmade a small circle and was on his way back to the feeder. I stood up, this time sure footed and calm. He stopped at 28 yrds broad side. I drew, took aim, and squezzed the trigger of the release,...................PERFECT SHOT. *The rush which followed was more exciting than anything I've ever experienced.* I watched intently until he was out of site then listened, I heard the death growl followed by some loud crashes..... I called Keith on the radio, "*mark the time, I got him, I got him, what time is it, WAHOOOOOOO, yeah, He's down,... down. What time is it?"* Keith responded, "Set down and calm down, are you o.k". I was excited, shaky, and a _<U>little</U>_ hard to understand. I finally got calmed down and explained what had happened, 30 mins later I eased out of the stand and walked to the house, grabbed a burger, and an hour after I'd shot (the 2nd time), we made our way down to begin the tracking process. Immediately found my arrow, a straight pass threw and it looked good, lots of good lung material on the arrow. The blood trail took about 20-30 yrds to start but then it was fairly steady. I got to admit trailing a bear in the dark that's been shot with a bow is a little hair raising, but trailing one in the dark thatwe knew I had missed once was down right scary as hell. At one point Keith was standing 15 yrds behind me with his light shining in front of ME and he said there he is. I said *WHERE, *and he said right in front of me. He could see his eyes shining, and said "don't move", as I ran by him. 10 mins later we determined he was seeing the reflection of bugs, spiders, or other small insects running the forest floor, but not a bear. We would lose the trail, then find it again. We finally found him about 150 yrds from the shot site, and me at full draw with my bow and him steadied on him with the .40 cal we slowly made our way toward him. After confirming the bear was for sure dead we went to hooting and hollering, must sounding like a couples bums just struck gold. He made is way back toward where we thought the four wheeler was, this would've been a good time to have that gps laying on the counter. After a few hours eyes glued to the ground in pitch darkness, we weren't sure which way was which, we knew we had to go up hill, but every where was up hill. He finallycranked up the atv, and he followed my shouts to find me.We loadingthe bearup and was back at the house by 2030. WHAT A TRIP!!!! 

 <SPAN style="WIDTH: 0px"> <SPAN style="WIDTH: 0px"> <SPAN style="WIDTH: 0px"> <SPAN style="WIDTH: 0px"> <SPAN style="WIDTH: 0px"> <SPAN style="WIDTH: 0px"> <SPAN style="WIDTH: 0px"> 


















<SPAN style="WIDTH: 0px">

So there you have it, for me it's a tough decision. I love to hunt, love the thrill, love the camaraderie among friends, family, and man's best friend. Ilove the kill, and the rush and excitment of it all. But with out a doubt what gets me the most fired up ishunting bear. If you've ever tried it then you know, and if you've never tried it you must.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

DHS.

That is a GREAT Post. Thanks for sharing. WOW.


----------



## KINGMACK (Oct 2, 2007)

deer definatly, gets me PUMPED


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great Post Jeremy, maybe this year will be mine for Bear. That story is just as good as what you told me if not better. :bowdown


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Floundering hunting with a spear.


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

I like to hunt me some DEERS


----------



## huntfishbum (Oct 21, 2008)

My favorite is dove hunting in Argentina. Words can't describe the amount of birds that fly all day long. I shot 202 boxes of shells in 4 days and killed a bunch.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

This year I saw Bambi's daddy durring the rut, I saw 6 points on one side. Then the next day I saw two 8 points one was rubbing a tree which is alot louder than you would think. The other was running a doe and grunting about 10 yards from me. I think that is my favorite time. A close second is when the Turkeys are hot and gobbling.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

Women,,,well, my wife,,,she puts up a good challenge, like hunting a bobcat without a gun,,I usually lose& am missing a finger to 2. Really, I say deer,


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

I like to hunt whitetails...both kinds! Nothing like sticking a whitetail with an arrow!


----------



## yakdiver (Jul 12, 2008)

Can't believe no one has mentioned ALLIGATOR!!!


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

So far, I can't find anything to replace deer hunting with a my bow. I don't know anything that gets my heart pumping like that. Can hardly breathe when ANYTHING walks out. Especially when I grunt/bleat and hear one coming through the woods. Simply incredible. 

If I can include fishing, I love the hunt of tarpon. I don't know if it's just because I've had less shots and fewer hook ups, or if it's the jumps, all I know is I LOVE them. And even though I haven't landed one yet, I am almost unhealthily obsessed (as my wife lovingly puts it) with snook. Since we moved to Texas, I've had it on my mind to catch a snook on an artificial. I've hooked at least one and possibly a second, but the other one isn't confirmed. But man, what a thump when they hit. I'll get a little crazier this summer when they move into some of the residential canals a little better.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Great Read.


----------



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

Bowhunting Deer and Hogs. Still huntin all the way for me, I can sit in a tree forever, lovi life. I tell ya, tracking a freshly stuck piney-wood rooter in some thick stuff, or trails big enough for you or him, not you and him, now that big smelly SOB will get your blood pumpin.:thumbsup:


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Billfish, How can deer hunting compare? Yeah, sure, you plant a foodplot. You take trail cam pics. One well placed shot, it's all over. Billfishing, well, that's another story. First, you gotta hunt it down. Then, you gotta hook it. If it's a biggun'., may be a couple hours fight. How can you even compare it????


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

Cobia and it starts in 95 days for me.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Hog doggin' and live catch...

Biggest adrenaline rush that don't involve felony jail time of ICU in the hospital...:thumbup:
Brent


----------



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

bowing deer for sure. like a buddy of mine said-its rough on the ole heart but what a rush!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Blazerboy said:


> Turkey hunting. I would give up hunting deer, dove, duck if I had to to be able to turkey hunt. There is nothing like it in the world. My two kids feel the same as I do on the matter. Spring gobbler season is the best of the best.


Hit the nail on the head. If I could shoot it in my veins I would. Nothing gets me more excited, shaking, cant hardly breath than calling a gobbler in drumming and gobbling to single digit yards away. I like deer hunting also but to out wit a 3,4, or 5 year old gobbler is way more exciting. 

2nd would be to find one buck and stay on him till you kill him. To me there is no art to killing a buck on a food plot or clear cut. Dont get me wrong I have killed my share on both and some of them grace my walls proudly. But to locate a buck, get a couple stands setup, and catch him slipping up is the ultimate in my book. It takes the patience to pass up smaller bucks and lots of sits with no deer sightings. But when it comes together there is nothing like it. Except for a big ole long beard looking for love.


----------



## Bayou Country (Feb 28, 2010)

Got to be turkey for me. Didn't really start hunting until last spring, but the first gobbler i saw was in full strut. I am hooked for good now.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

*deer !*


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

*favorite*

:thumbsup:


Emerald Ghost said:


> *deer !*



x 1,000,000


not sure my heart can hold up to it for too many years. Even the ones with spots gets my heart pumping. A buck with a decent a size rack will get me shaking in my boots!:thumbsup:


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Grassflatsfisher said:


> to find one buck and stay on him till you kill him. to locate a buck, get a couple stands setup, and catch him slipping up is the ultimate in my book.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> So right Flats, I've done it a few times, and those deer you NEVER forget.
> I've got one shooter buck that has been alluding me for the past 2 seasons,.. and I've got him on camera during the daytime. I'm chomping at the bit.


----------



## scottigarrett (Jul 6, 2009)

coonhunting theres nothing like the since of pride you get when a pup you been workin with runs and trees a **** for the first time


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Wing hunting, by far and away the most skill needed to bring home a limit.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

My newest found love wing shooting, its the best when you see them comming in from a distance slowing slowing wings cupped landing gear down... boom boom boom. Then theres the puppy maybe he goes to get it maybe not its all in the patients and training. By far the most fun I've had in a long time.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Mine is yet to come....out west:yes:


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

im gonna have to say hog, on foot with no dogs. i think thats just because the first time i went was with a friend and he told me there was "for sure" at least a couple just up ahead. a few minutes later one darted just in front of us and then all hell broke loose and close to a dozen came darting out from the left of us and just basically stampeded through so fast i barely got a shot off. i dont think my heart ever raced so fast.


----------

